
Time to stop praising the TPP and start searching for bugs - walterbell
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/rob-commentary/time-to-stop-praising-the-tpp-and-start-searching-for-bugs/article29033995/
======
CM30
More like time for the media to stop ignoring it and start calling out some of
the crap included in it. Cause while few people were exactly praising it, you
could tell that the corporate news sources were doing everything in their
power to pretend it wasn't a thing.

Or is that not possible because of corporate control of the media?

------
f3llowtraveler
Who the hell was PRAISING the TPP?

